# 2 TiVo HD's for Sale



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

I just cancelled service on these two boxes today and they do not have lifetime. I was told by the TiVo CSR that if they are bought in the next 30 days the buyer has the right to any upgrade pricing deals. I'm selling because I decided to switch to a Media Center PC solution.

I haven't put them up on E-Bay yet, as I wanted to try here first. I'd really like to find someone in the Dallas-Fort Worth area that wants them, so I can meet at a public location of your choosing. I did this years back with two UltimateTV units and met someone in a Best Buy parking lot and was able to skip the E-Bay and shipping mess.

Both are in near perfect condition. One has a couple of minor scratches, but nothing major and not on the front of that unit. The other one looks brand new. I upgraded both drives immediately after purchasing. I then put the original drives in static bags in a fire safe box. I've re-installed the original 160 GB hard drives in both units. Also, I have regularly blown any dust out of these at least once every 6 months of their lifetime and they were always on an open air rack. So these have never been subjected to excessive heat. I have the 2 peanut remotes as well which have been stored since buying since I use a Harmony remote.

Any interested parties should PM me. Like I said, I would prefer to sell locally to someone in the DFW area, but if not will ship C.O.D. using your carrier of choice if you pay shipping.

I am only asking $50 for each unit plus any shipping if necessary.


----------

